# The ultimate link for orchids pest and diseases



## Roth (Sep 16, 2009)

Hark Orchideen is one of the most respected tissue culture laboratories and nurseries for pot-plant grower.

Beside this, they made thoses wonderful complex Paph Lippewunder, Anja, and much more. Their website has a lot of pictures of diseases, pests, the control, and a listing of pesticides safe for orchids.

http://www.hark-orchideen.de/Pflanzenschutz/uebersicht.php?lang=en&navID=99

Look at that:







As an example. Most growers would "identify" a mysterious "bacteria". As anyone can see it is a pythium fungus, in fact... 

All their identifications and comments are backed up by some of the most prestigious plant pathology labs.


----------



## Hera (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats an excellent site. Thanks.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you very much!! It is very helpful!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2009)

Very useful. Thanks, sanderianum.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks.
the pesticide chart is groovy!


----------

